# ChaioGoo vs. Hiya Hiya (also 4" or 5")



## Tamishc (Apr 21, 2014)

I am new to knitting and would like to start with a nice set of interchangeable needles. I have narrowed down my options to ChaioGoo Red Lace interchangeables and Hiya Hiya Sharps interchangeables. Has anyone used either, or better yet both, who could compare the two for me? Any picky detail is fine and will help with my decision. Also do more people like 4" or 5" needles?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

my preference is 3.5 or 4 inch needles. I have the longer ones but always seem to gravitate towards the shorter ones. It's a matter of what feels comfortable in 'your own' hands.


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a few of the Red Lace in both 4 and 5 inch. I got for them for some sock and jewelry projects that are on my list. So far they have been great, I need to practice more.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Love my Hiya Hiya sharps! I bought the 5" because I didn't bother to measure the needle tips on my Addi Turbos first, they're 4" but not sharp enough for me, but have since got used to them. I love the glide and sharp tips more than my Addi Lace needles, and the interchangeable joins are very secure.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Tamishc said:


> I am new to knitting and would like to start with a nice set of interchangeable needles. I have narrowed down my options to ChaioGoo Red Lace interchangeables and Hiya Hiya Sharps interchangeables. Has anyone used either, or better yet both, who could compare the two for me? Any picky detail is fine and will help with my decision. Also do more people like 4" or 5" needles?


I prefer the ChiaoGoo 5" well over HiyaHiya.
The 4" needle is way too short for me to knit comfortably.
Jane


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

For some reason my Addi Clicks seem to come apart after I have knitting half of the pattern. What a pain, but other than that I love them and have been using them for 6 years. I try to make sure they have clicked and are secure, but at lease once on a pattern that happens.


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

I have both sets of the HiyaHiya (large and small), and LOVE them! I have a few ChaioGoo that I bought first, but they are not interchangeable, so I can't really compare.


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

I have Chiaogoo Red Lace interchangeable needles. Love them, but tend to use the shorter tips the most. Also, I prefer the spin cables over the red cables. Spin cables a much more flexible and easier for me to manage. Handsome Fibers has wonderful customer service and super fast delivery.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

I love my chaigoo. I also have the addi lace but keeping going back to Chaigoo.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I have HiyaHiya and what I love about them is their cables, they swivel which helps keep them screwed on tight, I do not have the ChiaoGoo interchangeable, so not sure if their cables swivel? Also the HiyaHiya come in regular or sharp depending on which you like best. As for the length of the tips, that would depend on what you like to knit. If you need a 16" circular (like for hats), you need the shorter tips, if a 24" circular is small enough, then the longer tips are nice as they are easier to hold.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I have Hiya Hiyas in the large with 5" tips, the small with 4" tips, and the small sharps with 5" tips. I love them all, but I prefer the 5" tips.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I have Hiya Hiya 5" steel sharps and I love them. I hold my needles fairly far back so need all of the 5". There are also extra bits to convert them from circular to straight needles, depending on what one is knitting. I love them and I want to get a complete set. Knitting is even more of a pleasure with them.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Ditto the 5" - I have both and I much prefer the longer tips. If 4" are uncomfortable for so many, can you imaging trying to use the teeny tiny 9-12" circs with 2" tips???? REALLY uncomfortable!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

snughollow said:


> For some reason my Addi Clicks seem to come apart after I have knitting half of the pattern. What a pain, but other than that I love them and have been using them for 6 years. I try to make sure they have clicked and are secure, but at lease once on a pattern that happens.


Mine do once in a while, and I paid attention to how I knit and think I discovered the reason. I frequently feel the end with the cord attached pushing against my palm and since you push in to remove the cord and twist, I think when I feel it give a little, it is moving to be removed. I now check and twist the end to make sure its in locked position. Problem solved. I also have the 4 inch needles, which I prefer, but they do tend to push into my palm.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

ChiaoGoo 5" are perfect for my arthritic fingers. Since "discovering" ChiaoGoos, my 1002 other needles must feel like misfits. 
Handsome Fibres sends a coupon good for a new order (10% off, I believe).


----------



## Tamishc (Apr 21, 2014)

I didn't know 2" tips existed! I'm impressed that anyone could use them at all.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

What I'm enjoying is the preview of other brands of circulars...before I spend the money/time to order-purchase. I know there is one site that will ship a selection for free review...but that brand has mixed reviews.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I have the Hiya Hiya 5" small set, sizes 2-8 and I love them. I cann't use the shorter tips, they are not comfortable in my hands. Best of all my LYS was having a sale and I got 20% off the set.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have HiyaHiya and what I love about them is their cables, they swivel which helps keep them screwed on tight, I do not have the ChiaoGoo interchangeable, so not sure if their cables swivel? Also the HiyaHiya come in regular or sharp depending on which you like best. As for the length of the tips, that would depend on what you like to knit. If you need a 16" circular (like for hats), you need the shorter tips, if a 24" circular is small enough, then the longer tips are nice as they are easier to hold.


ChiaoGoo Spin cable does in fact swivel... it is also very flexible.
However I prefer the ChiaoGooTwist cable... it is similar to the Red Lace (fixed) cable just firm enough to not coil up on itself....and get in my way. 
The HiyaHiya cable is also very flexible and also swivels...just not my favorite. I do have the "small" set in the 4" length needle...which is a bit too short of a needle portion for me to use comfortably.
Jane


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

MASHEPP said:


> I have the Hiya Hiya 5" small set, sizes 2-8 and I love them. I cann't use the shorter tips, they are not comfortable in my hands. Best of all my LYS was having a sale and I got 20% off the set.


Lucky you. If I saw that set at 20% off I would grab them right up. I was looking at a set at my LYS and decided to save up for them. :thumbup:


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

I love my Hiya Hiyas!!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> What I'm enjoying is the preview of other brands of circulars...before I spend the money/time to order-purchase. I know there is one site that will ship a selection for free review...but that brand has mixed reviews.


Handsome Fibers www.handsomefibers.com carries both Knitter's Pride and ChiaoGoo interchangeable sets. They also will sell individual needle tips and cables. I purchased tips in sizes that I needed... and one 40" Twist cable (I also own a few of the Spin cables...but not my favorites) If you purchase one or two tips in sizes you would normally use...and one 40" cable you can knit any flat item... and use Magic Loop technique for any size item you wish to knit in the round. 
Handsome Fibers has fantastic Customer Service (way above expectations), great prices, fast shipping and free with purchase of $20.00 or more. Try one size needle and one cable and see if you like either of the brands that they carry. I would recommend the ChiaoGoo over the Knitter's Pride ( I do have some of both) ... 
Other companies carry other interchangeable needles ... but I much prefer working with this company... and I really do love my ChiaoGoo needles.
Jane


----------



## Tamishc (Apr 21, 2014)

JTM said:


> Handsome Fibers www.handsomefibers.com carries both Knitter's Pride and ChiaoGoo interchangeable sets. They also will sell individual needle tips and cables. I purchased tips in sizes that I needed... and one 40" Twist cable (I also own a few of the Spin cables...but not my favorites) If you purchase one or two tips in sizes you would normally use...and one 40" cable you can knit any flat item... and use Magic Loop technique for any size item you wish to knit in the round.
> Handsome Fibers has fantastic Customer Service (way above expectations), great prices, fast shipping and free with purchase of $20.00 or more. Try one size needle and one cable and see if you like either of the brands that they carry. I would recommend the ChiaoGoo over the Knitter's Pride ( I do have some of both) ...
> Other companies carry other interchangeable needles ... but I much prefer working with this company... and I really do love my ChiaoGoo needles.
> Jane


I keep hearing really good things about Handsome Fibers. I will definitely check them out. And thank you very much for all the great advice!


----------



## Tamishc (Apr 21, 2014)

MASHEPP said:


> I have the Hiya Hiya 5" small set, sizes 2-8 and I love them. I cann't use the shorter tips, they are not comfortable in my hands. Best of all my LYS was having a sale and I got 20% off the set.


What a great deal! Glad you found it and that you love your needles. I'm leaning towards that set too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

JTM said:


> Handsome Fibers http://www.handsomefibers.com [/url] carries both Knitter's Pride and ChiaoGoo interchangeable sets. They also will sell individual needle tips and cables. I purchased tips in sizes that I needed... and one 40" Twist cable (I also own a few of the Spin cables...but not my favorites) If you purchase one or two tips in sizes you would normally use...and one 40" cable you can knit any flat item... and use Magic Loop technique for any size item you wish to knit in the round.
> Handsome Fibers has fantastic Customer Service (way above expectations), great prices, fast shipping and free with purchase of $20.00 or more. Try one size needle and one cable and see if you like either of the brands that they carry. I would recommend the ChiaoGoo over the Knitter's Pride ( I do have some of both) ...
> Other companies carry other interchangeable needles ... but I much prefer working with this company... and I really do love my ChiaoGoo needles.
> Jane


I do like the length idea...and having read about mixing two different sized tips...I can have more than one "project" going. Thanks.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I have Chiagoos and I really love them--I got the interchangeable set--I bought them from "Yarnbow" on EBay--I love them the price, and this seller's service.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have Knit Picks (long) and Hiya Hiya (short). I love both sets but find myself using the Hiya Hiya's more often. I have friends who use the Chai Goo and love them. So I think it's personal preference.


----------



## galagal (Jan 14, 2014)

I have both sets of the Hiya Hiyas and I love them. I hae ome of the C, and he quality is much better with the HH. I also just got the extension kits, so now I can use my tips as single points too. What fun.


----------



## galagal (Jan 14, 2014)

I have both sets of the Hiya Hiyas and I love them. I have
some of the C, and the quality is much better with the HH. I also just got the extension kits, so now I can use my tips as single points too. What fun.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

Neither....my wonderful DH just surprised me last Friday with a set of Addi Turbo Click interchangeable and I couldn't be happier....they are absolutely delightful. I struggled with another brand for six months and dealt with yarn snagging and tips coming loose...not with the Addis...so smooth and fast....just LOVE them.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

Neither....my wonderful DH just surprised me last Friday with a set of Addi Turbo Click interchangeable and I couldn't be happier....they are absolutely delightful. I struggled with another brand for six months and dealt with yarn snagging and tips coming loose...not with the Addis...so smooth and fast....just LOVE them.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I have both Chaio Goo and Hiya Hiya, and love both. Joins seem to be a tiny bit more stable on the Chiao Goo. I have 5" but buy fill-in tips in 4". Either would be a good choice.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

I love my Hiya hiya interchangeables that are Bamboo. I have a large and small set.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Tamishc said:


> I am new to knitting and would like to start with a nice set of interchangeable needles. I have narrowed down my options to ChaioGoo Red Lace interchangeables and Hiya Hiya Sharps interchangeables. Has anyone used either, or better yet both, who could compare the two for me? Any picky detail is fine and will help with my decision. Also do more people like 4" or 5" needles?


I absolutely love my Chaiogoos. I bought a pair of 5" first to try them and decided they were a little too long and when I ordered my set I got the 4 inch and they are perfect. I've never used such good needles in my 68 years of knitting, and the red twist cords are unbelievably flexible and soft. I highly recommend them and I also recommend the superb service from HandsomeFibers.com I got my times in two days, from OR to NH, what's better than that??? Good luck with whatever you choose to get.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I have both the Hiya Hiyas and the Chiagoo. I like the 5" tips better, but that is always a matter of personal choice IMO. I like my Chiagoo. I have the wooden needles and love the sharp points. But once again, it's a matter of personal preference. You could always buy a set a cables and some tips to try them and add as you go if you didn't want to buy a whole set all at once.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I have chiagoo red twist interchangeable and I really like them.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I to have had the Addi clicks come apart when doing cables.
I find I push on them trying to pick up multiple stitches and they come undone.
I love the ChiaoGoo needles. Never had a bit of trouble with them. Got them from Handsome Fibers and in three days after I ordered them. They also have the free shipping over 20$? I always ordered more than 20$ so it was free. Also 10% off next order. Really love all the types they have. Sometimes I use the 4" mostly the 5". Price is nice also.


----------



## Bridgette0522 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have Hiya Hiyas - both Bamboo and Sharps - I prefer the 4". The cables swivel, and the newer sets have a lifeline hole built in. I recommend these highly.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Tamishc said:


> I am new to knitting and would like to start with a nice set of interchangeable needles. I have narrowed down my options to ChaioGoo Red Lace interchangeables and Hiya Hiya Sharps interchangeables. Has anyone used either, or better yet both, who could compare the two for me? Any picky detail is fine and will help with my decision. Also do more people like 4" or 5" needles?


You have narrowed your choice to my 2 favorites. Hiya Hiya sharps are by far my preferred needles b/c of the glide, the swivel cable and their light weight. Manufacturers are always making improvements, so I'm not sure that the sets I own (which are just over a year old) are engineered the same way now. I do use my ChiaoGoo Reds and they are excellent, but by comparison, the glide feels a bit like chalk on a blackboard to me. Unfortunately, I made some costly mistakes b/f finding these two. If you do a search on KP you will see how highly personal and individualized the opinions are. You are the best person to decide what needle is best for you. As you knit you will learn that some needles perform better with certain fiber combinations than others. My softer yarns love Hiya Hiya. Right now I am using a yarn that is a blend of linen and felted wool (believe it or not). This yarn works better on the ChiaoGoo's. If you are going to keep on knitting, I think you will find that you will eventually invest in more than one set. I bought the ChiaoGoo's from Handsome Fibers and the Hiya Hiya's fromNobel Knits. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I have both and like them equally as well.


Tamishc said:


> I am new to knitting and would like to start with a nice set of interchangeable needles. I have narrowed down my options to ChaioGoo Red Lace interchangeables and Hiya Hiya Sharps interchangeables. Has anyone used either, or better yet both, who could compare the two for me? Any picky detail is fine and will help with my decision. Also do more people like 4" or 5" needles?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

you need to use your little turn key and twist your needle tightly when you are using it in the opposite direction. if they are tight they should not come apart.


snughollow said:


> For some reason my Addi Clicks seem to come apart after I have knitting half of the pattern. What a pain, but other than that I love them and have been using them for 6 years. I try to make sure they have clicked and are secure, but at lease once on a pattern that happens.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have avoided interchangeables so far. I have tried many different brands and sizes, and I must tell you ChaioGoo Red Lace and Hiya Hiya Sharps are both terrific in my estimation. Have you tried knitting with both?



Tamishc said:


> I am new to knitting and would like to start with a nice set of interchangeable needles. I have narrowed down my options to ChaioGoo Red Lace interchangeables and Hiya Hiya Sharps interchangeables. Has anyone used either, or better yet both, who could compare the two for me? Any picky detail is fine and will help with my decision. Also do more people like 4" or 5" needles?


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> Ditto the 5" - I have both and I much prefer the longer tips. If 4" are uncomfortable for so many, can you imaging trying to use the teeny tiny 9-12" circs with 2" tips???? REALLY uncomfortable!


I use the 8", 9" circs for socks, cuffs. I love them. Have no problems.


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

Tamishc said:


> I am new to knitting and would like to start with a nice set of interchangeable needles. I have narrowed down my options to ChaioGoo Red Lace interchangeables and Hiya Hiya Sharps interchangeables. Has anyone used either, or better yet both, who could compare the two for me? Any picky detail is fine and will help with my decision. Also do more people like 4" or 5" needles?


i actually don't care about needle size - but i vastly prefer my ChaioGoo needles to my HiyaHiyas...don't have the CG interchangeables (yet!) but do have them in the HH...still like my fixed CG over the HH.


----------



## cgray60 (Jan 26, 2013)

My opinion for what is worth. .I bought a single hiya hiya interchangeable to try before investing in a whole set which was a great idea love the bamboo which is what I first bought and found that I really like it but. .than bought the sharps in hiya hiya and love them so when all is said and done this was a great choice for me to do it this way now I know what set I will invest in


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

I have and love both of these! I like the 4 inch. They feel good in my hand and you can make a smaller circ. with them. (You get a 16 inch circ with a 4 inch but it is an 18 inch with the 5 inch needles). You can't go wrong with thes two brands, good choice. I have no problem with either coming apart, just tighten them up well to start.


----------



## JAAZ (May 18, 2011)

Handsome Fibers has fantastic Customer Service (way above expectations), great prices, fast shipping and free with purchase of $20.00 or more. Jane[/quote]

One more bit of praise for Handsome Fibers: my package came yesterday. 4 needles in a bubble wrap package. Inside, the needles were in a second bubble wrap package, unsealed, with a tiny piece of tape holding it shut. Inside THAT, was one cord in an even smaller bubble wrap, again unsealed. So, in addition to good pricing, free and fast shipping, and a 10% discount on future orders, I now have 2 free bubble wrap envelopes with the adhesive still intact! Oh, and the needles are lovely!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Tamishc said:


> I am new to knitting and would like to start with a nice set of interchangeable needles. I have narrowed down my options to ChaioGoo Red Lace interchangeables and Hiya Hiya Sharps interchangeables. Has anyone used either, or better yet both, who could compare the two for me? Any picky detail is fine and will help with my decision. Also do more people like 4" or 5" needles?


My advice is to find a local yarn store that is willing to let you try them and compare them for yourself, because no one else can tell you which ones YOU will like the best. I have 5 different sets of interchangeables and use them all, depending upon what I'm using them for. I find myself returning to my KnitPicks nickel plated for most knitting, but use the others when all of those are busy in the size I need or when I really need bamboo, such as for fine lace. I prefer the longer 5" needles because my hands tend to cramp with the shorter ones.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Before you run out and purchase an entire set of anything, test drive the various needles. One type does not fit every situation. Lace needles are sharp and can split yarns that are not tightly woven, blunt tips are better for roving style yarns or loosely plied yarns.

There is really a lot to consider when purchasing any type of needle. Do go to "search" on this site and read what we have said about the various needles. Then Google for reviews on the brands you are considering.

Needles are like bras and shoes, they must be comfortable for you. This is why we have so many different types of needles.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I've tried both and prefer the ChiaoGoo Red Lace twist. I even chop up their long cables and put them on my Darn Pretty Needles from Dyakcraft! I use the longest tip available as then I don't have to stop and move stitches from cable to tip as often. When I knit a hat or cowl, I use two needles so I don't have to worry about using the shorter tips on 16 or 20" circs. 

PS I second what everyone has said about Handsome Fiber being a great vendor.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Tamishc said:


> I am new to knitting and would like to start with a nice set of interchangeable needles. I have narrowed down my options to ChaioGoo Red Lace interchangeables and Hiya Hiya Sharps interchangeables. Has anyone used either, or better yet both, who could compare the two for me? Any picky detail is fine and will help with my decision. Also do more people like 4" or 5" needles?


I LOVE my HiyaHiya's. They are the sharps and 4" long. They are easy to interchange and to work with. I also have Aidi's, don't like them as much.


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE my Chiao Goo interchangeables...I have both sets and I have 5" needles...They work for all my projects...I also have both bamboo and metal...You will love them too!!!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

desireeross said:


> my preference is 3.5 or 4 inch needles. I have the longer ones but always seem to gravitate towards the shorter ones. It's a matter of what feels comfortable in 'your own' hands.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

ChiaoGoo 5", Baby! Tried 'em all, be they fixed or circs, and these are my favorites.


----------



## Tamishc (Apr 21, 2014)

GrannyGoode said:


> ChiaoGoo 5", Baby! Tried 'em all, be they fixed or circs, and these are my favorites.


----------



## Tamishc (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> My advice is to find a local yarn store that is willing to let you try them and compare them for yourself, because no one else can tell you which ones YOU will like the best. I have 5 different sets of interchangeables and use them all, depending upon what I'm using them for. I find myself returning to my KnitPicks nickel plated for most knitting, but use the others when all of those are busy in the size I need or when I really need bamboo, such as for fine lace. I prefer the longer 5" needles because my hands tend to cramp with the shorter ones.


Have tried the HH at my LYS, (and really liked them, still not sure about 4" or 5"), but will have to drive a couple hours to find a shop that carries the CG. Probably a weekend trip - but should be worth it.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

If you plan to knit lace, go with the ChiaoGoo as the tips are more pointed than any I have found. I like my set of Red Lace interchangeables for that reason. I had to learn to remember to tighten the joins regularly as they do start to loosen. You may want to try different brands before making the big investment. Do you want wood, bamboo, plastic or metal?


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Molly Heger said:


> I love my Hiya Hiyas!!!


I do too. I use the 4" sharp tips! Can't say enough good things about them!


----------



## Tamishc (Apr 21, 2014)

BC said:


> If you plan to knit lace, go with the ChiaoGoo as the tips are more pointed than any I have found. I like my set of Red Lace interchangeables for that reason. I had to learn to remember to tighten the joins regularly as they do start to loosen. You may want to try different brands before making the big investment. Do you want wood, bamboo, plastic or metal?


I am thinking metal. Right now I just have one set of needles; size 7 fixed bamboo, (I am truly just a beginner). But, obviously I like them enough to know I will love knitting, and I think eventually those needles will be a bit more grabby than I would like. I am hoping to start off with a quality set that I will enjoy for years. (The needles were a present from my daughter along with a couple skeins of gorgeous yarn. )


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

I absolutely love my ChiaoGoo Red Lace Twist interchangeables. I have tried many different brands and types of needles, and these are by far my favorite. I like the 5" tips and prefer metal to wood (since I tend to knit rather tightly and have snapped several different wooden needles thatbway).


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I have the ChiaoGoo Red Lace Twist 5" interchangeables and I LOVE them. My hands are on the large side so the 5" length seems to fit me. I like the long tapered tips, the stainless steel needles because the stitches slide very easily on them, and the cables are great because they don't remember to coil constantly. Don't have any experience with Hiya Hiya's so can't help you there. Aloha... Bev


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

I have both interchangable sets. Love them both. I think I like the Hiya Hiya better. I just wish the Hiya had a lifeline hole and they would be perfect. The Chiagoo are great too. They have a lifeline hole but on some projects the cable is too rigid for me. But, others seem to love the cable. I ordered the spin cables for mine. All in all I have a hard time picking my favorite, but the Hiya wins by a smidgen.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, I came on here to find out which ones are best and it seems as though it all comes down to which one you like the best. I have lots of Addi's and Knit Picks and one Hiya Hiya. I like them all so now I think I will try the ChaioGoos. Isn't Knitting Paradise a great place?


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Love my Hiya Hiya sharps! I bought the 5" because I didn't bother to measure the needle tips on my Addi Turbos first, they're 4" but not sharp enough for me, but have since got used to them. I love the glide and sharp tips more than my Addi Lace needles, and the interchangeable joins are very secure.


What do you mean by joins? Joining the needle and cord or the other join? Also how do the HiyaHiya join to the cords? Is it a click on like Addi's or a screw on like The Knit Picks Harmonies? Thanks
Sue


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I have lots of ChaioGoo needles and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them. Don't think you will be sorry, ever.

Maddi


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I have both the Chiagoo and the Hiya Hiya, but my preference is the Chiagoo. My hands don't cramp with them and the yarn just glides over them and they have a wonderful sharp point.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I own both, but I go most with my HiyaHiya 5" sharp, as I like to knit lace and it helps with every pattern I knit. I love my HiyaHiya and to me they are the best! They are stainless steel and do not have to have a pin to make them tighter, just use the rubber pad enclosed with the case, and they will last for months without coming unlose. An engineer designed them and they are the best to me.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> What do you mean by joins? Joining the needle and cord or the other join? Also how do the HiyaHiya join to the cords? Is it a click on like Addi's or a screw on like The Knit Picks Harmonies? Thanks
> Sue


You just use the rubber pad enclosed with the kit and only need to use it one time until you are ready to undo the cable, they last forever.


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

I have the Hiya Hiya small set of interchangeables and love them, they are so nice to work with. I will be ordering the large needle set. I have not tried the Chiaogoo . This site helped me choose the the Hiya Hiya set.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Tamishc said:


> I am new to knitting and would like to start with a nice set of interchangeable needles. I have narrowed down my options to ChaioGoo Red Lace interchangeables and Hiya Hiya Sharps interchangeables. Has anyone used either, or better yet both, who could compare the two for me? Any picky detail is fine and will help with my decision. Also do more people like 4" or 5" needles?


I have both, and have to say that I only knit with my ChaioGoo Red Lace needles!! I tried knitting with the shorter HiyaHiya needle tips, the 4," and found that my hands cramped terribly...I have small hands and short fingers, so it had been suggested that these smaller needles might be perfect for me...definitely go with the 5" needles. Hope that this helps, and best wishes!!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

snughollow said:


> For some reason my Addi Clicks seem to come apart after I have knitting half of the pattern. What a pain, but other than that I love them and have been using them for 6 years. I try to make sure they have clicked and are secure, but at lease once on a pattern that happens.


When you join the cable to the needle tip, insert the cable gently, and rotate it a bit. At some point, it will suddenly slide in further. Once it's at that point, then press the cable in and rotate it clockwise.

If you start from another position, the needle may feel like the cable is fastened, but won't be, and will come apart later.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

JoyceLofton said:


> I have both interchangable sets. Love them both. I think I like the Hiya Hiya better. I just wish the Hiya had a lifeline hole and they would be perfect. The Chiagoo are great too. They have a lifeline hole but on some projects the cable is too rigid for me. But, others seem to love the cable. I ordered the spin cables for mine. All in all I have a hard time picking my favorite, but the Hiya wins by a smidgen.


My Hiya Hiyas (recently bought) do have a lifeline hole.


----------



## justonemorerow (Feb 18, 2013)

I own several needles and cables from ChaioGoo. I really like the feel of the metal needles and love the pointy tips. I did have a problem with some of the holes where you put the pin to tighten the needles, the edge of the holes were very rough and my yarn would catch. I contacted customer service, they were great about sending me new cables! Very happy with there products and customer service. As far as the length of needle you choose, I was told for comfort ( so the end of the needle is not poking your palm) and keeping the integrity of where the end of the needle meets the cable ( wear & tear ), the needle should extend 1/2" to 1" past the palm of your hand. I hope that makes sense. You could buy one of each, I think it's worth it, especially if you knit a lot. Happy shopping!!!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

nrskrachet said:


> I have both sets of the HiyaHiya (large and small), and LOVE them! I have a few ChaioGoo that I bought first, but they are not interchangeable, so I can't really compare.


I love my Hiya's too. sharps and bamboo. Better than my KnitPro's!
Wish I had bought them first, I would have saved myself some money!! :lol:


----------



## JoyceLofton (Feb 17, 2012)

Daisybel said:


> My Hiya Hiyas (recently bought) do have a lifeline hole.


Thanks for the info. I just ordered a set of new cables with the lifeline holes. Now I think my Hiya sharps will be my favorite set.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Tamishc said:


> I am thinking metal. Right now I just have one set of needles; size 7 fixed bamboo, (I am truly just a beginner). But, obviously I like them enough to know I will love knitting, and I think eventually those needles will be a bit more grabby than I would like. I am hoping to start off with a quality set that I will enjoy for years. (The needles were a present from my daughter along with a couple skeins of gorgeous yarn. )


I have not yet tried the stainless steel needles; the KnitPicks nickel plated and Addi Turbo's are favorites now, but were definitely too slippery for me as a beginner. You, however, may be different in that respect, so try them all :~D! They do take a bit of becoming accustomed to for most of us.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Tamishc said:


> I am new to knitting and would like to start with a nice set of interchangeable needles. I have narrowed down my options to ChaioGoo Red Lace interchangeables and Hiya Hiya Sharps interchangeables. Has anyone used either, or better yet both, who could compare the two for me? Any picky detail is fine and will help with my decision. Also do more people like 4" or 5" needles?


I have Hiya Hiya in 5", 2 sets and love them. The tips are pointy enough for lace. Jane


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I have not yet tried the stainless steel needles; the KnitPicks nickel plated and Addi Turbo's are favorites now, but were definitely too slippery for me as a beginner. You, however, may be different in that respect, so try them all :~D! They do take a bit of becoming accustomed to for most of us.


You may like the stainless steel. They seem to be just as slippery as nickel, but at the same time, the stitches don't try to escape the way they do with nickel. They are just a little less slippery.

You should buy a pair to try just to see how you like them.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I have the ChiaoGoo and I LOVE them. They feel wonderful in my hands (also have arthritic fingers) and the joins are extremely smooth.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lostarts said:


> You may like the stainless steel. They seem to be just as slippery as nickel, but at the same time, the stitches don't try to escape the way they do with nickel. They are just a little less slippery.
> 
> You should buy a pair to try just to see how you like them.


Truth be known, I probably will. Now that I have become acquainted at our relatively new LYS, I think I'll ask if it's possible for me try them out. If not, I have a hunch I'll buy a pair since I've been wanting to try them since I first heard about them several months ago. One can be curious only so long before one must act :~D!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

MASHEPP said:


> I have the Hiya Hiya 5" small set, sizes 2-8 and I love them. I cann't use the shorter tips, they are not comfortable in my hands. Best of all my LYS was having a sale and I got 20% off the set.


I have the HiyaHiya 5" small set and I really like them. Love the cables. I also have Addi turbos and Addi short lace. Depending on what I'm working on determines which I use. For heavier yarn, I prefer the Turbos, for lace and light fingering, I prefer the Addi lace and for fingering and sock weight, I prefer the HiyaHiyas.


----------

